
FBI obtained data from Senator Richard Burr’s iCloud account via Apple warrant - sahin-boydas
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/14/senator-richard-burr/
======
sahin-boydas
I thought Apple didnt have the key to encrypt the data.

